# Cross Check vs Steamroller



## RandB (Mar 12, 2007)

Will soon be retiring my peugeot fixed gear. The stem is welded in and the headset bearings are worn and the bicycle does not fit me that well. Based on the mostly positive comments about Surly bikes I am leaning towards getting either a Cross Check or a Steamroller as the next bike. I like the flexibility of the Cross Check and have no desire or aspirations to use the bike on the track so am leaning towards the CC. Will be going fixed regardless for the daily commute, but before deciding on the bike would like to know if there is any strong reason to prefer the Steamroller over the Cross Check as an urban fixed-gear commuter bicycle?


----------



## addict42 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Let's see...*


The Steamroller looks cleaner if you're not gonna run a rear brake, it also has tighter and quicker geometry, so it would probably turn and accelerate better and, overall, be a more responsive ride. Still has plenty of clearance for big tires and fenders.


The Cross check mounts better brakes, has less bottom bracket drop (higher BB), braze-ons for racks and fenders, more water bottle cage mounts, more tire clearance and it comes in more sizes, so you might have an easier time getting one that fits.

Ask yourself: "What do I want in a commuter?"


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

What Addict said. If you're looking for a true do-it-all bike, I wouldn't look any further than the Cross Check. If you're into a more purposeful fixie, the Steamroller is your no-frills answer, although it is drilled (but not cable-ready) for a rear brake and has bottle cage bosses on the ST. Both ride very predictably and comfortably, IMO.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

I run a Surly CC as a fixed and SS so I have both a front and rear brake. I would recommend it.


----------



## gonsa (Feb 20, 2005)

Since you are using it mainly as a commuter it is tough to beat the Cross Check. Do a search on this forum and you find plenty of praise for the bike. 

I had mine set up many different ways but typically fall/winter I put gears on the back for racing CX and trail riding on the easier mountain bike trails near my home. Spring/summer it gets stripped down and goes fixed. I saved the painted plugs that came on the rear bosses for when the rear brake is removed. I like having two bottle mounts for longer rides or using one cage for a battery during winter commuting.

I have one of the older frames from around 2000 and little has changed. I like that they added a second set of bosses at the rear dropout so it's easier to add/remove fenders and rack without changing bolt lengths. They also added downtube bosses which is nice for shifter adjustments but it never bothered me not having them. This frame has easily adapted as my life has changed. I had a long commute so it had gears and fenders. I moved and with the shorter bike commute I was fine going fixed. Then I bought 29'er wheels and love to use it on easier mountain bike trails for a challenge. It's a frame that will probably stick with me for a very long time.

If you think you will never put on fenders, racks, gears, etc. and mainly use it for shorter rides then the Steamroller is perfect.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

gonsa said:


> If you think you will never put on fenders, racks, gears, etc. and mainly use it for shorter rides then the Steamroller is perfect.


The bridge between the chainstays is drilled - I think it's to accomodate some type of rear fender. And FWIW, I did a metric century on my Steamer in complete comfort (except for the leg fatigue).


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 26, 2005)

Geometery is the Difference for.me.

I had a Steamroller from March 2004 to March of 2007. I comutted on it plus many rides on it when it was wet. I put 10,000 miles on it. I had a Cross Check for about thirty days.

I myself really dont like Cyclecross Geometry. You sit higher. I have had three Cyclecross
bikes one I still have. And they feel like a Slow road bike. 

With the Steamroller I ran 700X32 tires with fenders. I ran just a front brake. At the end though I was using 700x23 Conti Ultra Gators. I sold it this summer and I really miss it. 

I have a Fixxed Bianchi San Jose. I have front and rear brakes on it but the rear is weird cause it locks the rear wheel easy. I put a Flat Bar on the San Jose and now it feels like a fast Mtn Bike vs with the drops feeling like a Slow road bike.

But that's just me


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Normbilt said:


> Geometery is the Difference for.me.
> 
> I had a Steamroller from March 2004 to March of 2007. I comutted on it plus many rides on it when it was wet. I put 10,000 miles on it. I had a Cross Check for about thirty days.
> 
> ...




interesting... to me my CC feels quicker, whereas my SJ handles more like a boat


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

Normbilt said:


> With the Steamroller I ran 700X32 tires with fenders.


full fenders or clip ons?


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 26, 2005)

blackhat said:


> full fenders or clip ons?


I myself ran Clip ons but a fellow employee runs Full fenders with 700x32

Stated on Surlys website- Tire clearance: Fatties Fit Fine (FFF) chainstays and our custom fork give room for tires up to 700 x 38 with fender clearance left over (P.S. – use clip-on fenders!!)


----------

